# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  xem giúp bộ nguồn

## legiao

cấp điện vô cho nguồn nầy như hình có đúng không các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> cấp điện vô cho nguồn nầy như hình có đúng không các bác


Đúng rồi đó

----------


## Diyodira

> Đúng rồi đó


Bổ sung thêm:

N - nguội
L - lửa

Thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bổ sung thêm:
> 
> N - nguội
> L - lửa
> 
> Thanks


Nhiều khi tiếng anh và tiếng việt cũng có điểm chung đấy chứ bác nhỉ :v (L: Line (dây nóng; N: Neutre (dây trung tính).

----------


## legiao

thế mà cấp điện vô đo 2 đầu + - điều không có điên ra các bác à

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Thử xoay cái biến trở chỗ +V ADJ xem

----------


## Ledngochan

Đèn báo không sáng là nguồn hỏng.

----------


## legiao

ui mới mua ngoài bải,thấy để cả rổ lựa con đẹp nhất,chẳng nhẻ nó bỏ mình đi về đài loan thật rùi sao

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn kĩ bên trong có cái cầu chì không ? kiểm tra luôn rồi tính tiếp , mà đi bãi không mua cái gì đi mua cái mean well china làm chi vậy trời.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mua nguồn 1 vài cái thì nên thử cho chắctrước khi mua, mấy nguồn tổ ong loại này mình hay gặp họ bán tù mù là 20--25k/cái nhé, hên xui. Hên thì gặp lô họ tháo từ máy thanh lý --> sống nhăn răng hết, xui thì gặp lô hàng thay mới đổi cũ từ kho ra --> 100% sự cố  :Big Grin:  Mà chi phí để sửa nó cũng tốn ngang mua mới hàng Trung quốc

----------


## Trịnhminh

Các bác cho em hỏi bãi nó nằm ở đâu vậy ạ

----------


## khangscc

> ui mới mua ngoài bải,thấy để cả rổ lựa con đẹp nhất,chẳng nhẻ nó bỏ mình đi về đài loan thật rùi sao


Mua rẻ thì vứt đi chứ sửa thì tốn cũng khá, chủ yếu cặp stran, bác thử chụp hình board mặt dưới và trên để a e có hổ trợ gì ko, loại này cũng dể sửa

----------


## dangky

Đúng rồi đó bác

----------

